# You don't have to water all zones together.



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Epiphany - I can water my front yard (4 zones, St. Aug) M-W-F and my back yard (3 zones, Bermuda) Tues. & Sat. The whole yard doesn't have to be run together!

That way I can:

water my different grass types more appropriately

water later in the morning to prevent fungus

avoid running sprinklers 7 hours straight

Why did it take me years to realize this?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

I thought that was the whole point of zones. Or a way to work within the capacity of your system.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

MDJoe said:


> I thought that was the whole point of zones. Or a way to work within the capacity of your system.


I think the revelation is that usually all zones are scheduled to run sequentially on the same schedule. He has discovered that individual zones can be on separate schedules completely.


----------

